# US Species List



## unicycle281 (Jan 10, 2011)

I think it would be very useful to make a species list very similiar to the Phasmid Study Group one, but focus only on the US species. Would anyone want to do this? and contribute using your experiences? I think it would be very useful to reference in the future. Any thoughts? Also, I found a list of US phasmids. It seems complete but does anyone know of any others? Thanks!!

Anisomorpha buprestoides

Anisomorpha ferruginea

Aplopus mayeri

Diapheromera arizonensis

Diapheromera carolina

Diapheromera covillea

Diapheromera femorata

Diapheromera persimilis

Diapheromera tamaulipensis

Diapheromera torquata

Diapheromera velii

Manomera blatchleyi

Manomera brachypyga

Manomera tenuescens

Megaphasma denticrus

Parabacillus coloradus

Parabacillus hesperus

Pseudosermyle catalinae

Pseudosermyle straminea

Pseudosermyle strigata

Sermyle mexicana

Timema bartmani

Timema boharti

Timema californicum

Timema chumash

Timema coffmani

Timema cristinae

Timema dorotheae

Timema douglasi

Timema genevievae

Timema knulli

Timema landelsensis

Timema monikensis

Timema morongensis

Timema nakipa

Timema nevadense

Timema petita

Timema podura

Timema poppensis

Timema ritensis

Timema shepardi

Timema tahoe


----------



## Hypoponera (Jan 11, 2011)

I think your list is pretty complete. Maybe a handful of sub-species or geographic varieties could be added, but those would be of questionable value.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I'm sure I'll pin it before long (make it a sticky).


----------



## unicycle281 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sure! Also, I began putting together a spreadsheet similiar to that of the PSG. I found most of the information in a book called "Stick Insects of the Continental United States and Canada" by Chad Arment. I actually used the google books version for now because the copy I ordered is in the mail. I thought for the food plant, I can put in things from books and websites, but then bold it when someone verifies and uses that (for example, I bolded Pyracantha in _Diapheromera femorata_ because that is what I personally use. If anyone would like to add more, tell me and I will put it right in.

Here is a link to where I put it on google documents, as it wouldn't let me attach it to this post. If anyone would like it in a different format/site let me know! Thanks!

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ai9LrKGteunydHduS1dqck5pYWlNeW51Wl8zN0I0Znc&amp;hl=en&amp;single=true&amp;gid=0&amp;output=html


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 1, 2011)

The spreadsheet is great! Today, for the first time in 10 years living in Nevada, I found a walking stick. It has very short antenna, and after looking at the spreadsheet and looking at the geographic location for Nevada, I found it. The western short horned walking stick. Thanks a lot! So happy


----------

